# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Ανεμιστήρας  Εσωτερικής Μονάδας Κλιματιστικού

## tsilijohn66

Καλημέρα. Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό ΤΟΥΟΤΟΜΙ 12000BTU στο οποίο δεν αναστρέφεται ο Ανεμιστήρας της Εσωτερικής Μονάδας. Το μηχάνημα λειτουργεί και παράγει ψύξη κανονικά γιατί οι σωλήνες του freon και οι σερπαντίνες ψύχονται αλλά δεν βγαίνει η ψύξη προς τα έξω λόγω ότι σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό και πόσο περίπου μπορεί να στοιχίσει η επισκευή του. Ευχαριστώ Πολύ.

----------

